# Diablo 3: Item-Handel gegen echtes Geld im Auktionshaus - "Wenn wir es nicht tun, tut's jemand anderes"



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Item-Handel gegen echtes Geld im Auktionshaus - "Wenn wir es nicht tun, tut's jemand anderes"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Item-Handel gegen echtes Geld im Auktionshaus - "Wenn wir es nicht tun, tut's jemand anderes"


----------



## Adamanthul (1. August 2011)

Ein mMn verständlicher und gut durchdachter Schritt, dass Blizzard am Itemhandel mitverdienen will ist klar und auf diese Art und Weise wird vielleicht nicht zu sehr in die Spielbalance eingegriffen, da sie ja nicht direkt Items anbieten sondern nur eine kleine Gebühr absahnen (mal davon ausgegangen, dass die Gebühr nicht 50% beträgt).

Ob das System Gold/Item Farmer Shops nun eher begünstigt oder abschreckt muss sich zeigen. Alles in Allem ist mir dieses System der Gewinnvergrößerung immer noch lieber als wenn Blizzard jetzt mit DLC's anfangen würde.


----------



## Comp4ny (1. August 2011)

Ole, ole, die Goldseller kommen wiederle, ole ole, danke Blizzard adé!


----------



## uglygames (1. August 2011)

omg, damit wird das spiel ruiniert, dann gibt es NUR NOCH FARMER, coop? ne nur FARMEN FARMEN GELD SCHAUFELN...armselig.


----------



## Stonemender (1. August 2011)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde die Idee erstmal nicht schlecht.

Denn es stimmt, wenn sie es nicht machen, machts irgendwer anderes. Also warum nicht. Es bietet den Wenig-Spielern die Möglichkeit etwas abzukürzen und den Viel-Spielern vielleicht hie und da was dazu zu verdienen.

Im Gegensatz zu WoW mit seiner relativ geringen Spielerzahl pro Server dürften die Preise selbst für sehr seltene Items doch deutlich niedrig sein und es auch Spielern, die keine Lust auf Item-Runs haben ermöglichen dass eine oder andere sehr seltene Ding zu tragen.

Auf der anderen Seite wird man dann wohl auch erleben, das Spieler mit komplett zusammengekauften Super-Equipments das PvP aufmischen.

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## kornhill (1. August 2011)

Das gute an dem System ist ja, das Goldfarmer und alle anderen damit auf einen extra dafür gemachten Channel" arbeiten. Alle Transaktionen über Drittanbieter und Goldselling Spammer sind damit Vergangenheit. Man wird also nicht alle Naselang angeschrieben ob man Gold kaufen will, man muss keine Accountinfos an ominöse Dritte geben und die Channels werden auch grossteils davon befreit werden.

Auf der anderen Seite hat man bei Sony gerade gesehen das es mit der zentralisierten Datenhaltung nicht immer ganz sicher und glatt abläuft. Wobei man hier sagen muss, das wenn sie es gut machen (und es handelt sich um Blizzard!) kann man es relativ gut absichern. Da der Account ja "nur" mit dem Battle.net wenn nicht sogar nur mit dem Auktionshaus Service verbunden ist. Wenn es sich nicht um einen universellen "ich bezahle damit alles Mögliche" Account handelt, kann man auch bessere Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen. (Aber wie immer gilt, richtig sicher ist garnichts...)


----------



## HMCpretender (1. August 2011)

Wenns um Geld geht, wird aus dem Spiel schnell Ernst. Finde ich bedenklich.


----------



## Arhey (1. August 2011)

Naja typisch Blizzard Activision.
Da man bei Diablo kein Abomodell einführen kann, geht man den Weg. Dabei werden sicher paar % an Blizzard abgerechnet für den "Dienst".
Man schaltet praktisch eBay als Konkurrenz aus. 

Jedoch wird es sicher weiterhin Auktionen bei eBay geben, wo dann Ingame einfach gehandelt/getauscht wird.


----------



## autumnSkies (1. August 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt in welchen Dimensionen die Preise sich einpendeln werden. Bei niedrigen Preisen scheint es ja mit den ganzen festen Gebühren nervig, sich die Beträge auszahlen zu lassen - zumal man wie ich das verstehe immer dran bleiben muss und sofort nach dem Verkauf Cash Out anwählen. Wenn das Geld auf meinem Blizzard Konto landet bringt es mir als nicht-WoW Spieler recht wenig.

Ich persönlich halte nichts von Geschäften die man durch spielen erwirtschaftet. Es soll Spaß machen und nicht "zum arbeiten zwingen".


----------



## cydrake (1. August 2011)

Die Idee ist nicht neu. Gibt's zB schon Ewig bei Everquest 2.


----------



## BiJay (1. August 2011)

Die News wäre 4 Monate früher passender gewesen. 

Ich bin kein Fan vom Pay 2 Win Mode. Mal sehen wie sich das auf den Spielspaß auswirken wird.


----------



## Kulin (1. August 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Gegen Echtgeld wurde ja schon seit jeder verkauft. Und es ist sicher auch eine Motivation für den ein oder anderen Spieler da ein paar Sachen zu verkaufen, um sich einen kleinen Nebenverdienst zu sichern. 

Ich kenne Leute, die im WoW Auktionshaus Millionen an Gold verdient haben und das vor allem durch die Dummheit der anderen Spieler. Z.B. weil einer sein Zeug zu billig reingestellt hat, oder weil sie einfach alles aufgekauft haben, um dann ein Monopol zu bilden und den Preis zu diktieren. Denke diese Leute werden noch mehr Freude haben, wenn es um das Verdienen von echtem Geld geht.


----------



## Zocker134 (1. August 2011)

Da kauft man sich das spiel für 50 € und dann soll man noch Geld für irgendwelche bescheuerten items ausgeben, die Entwickler werden ja immer Geldgeiler, also ich mach da nicht mit und gebe doch nicht extra Geld dafür aus. Blizzard ist ein großer Entwickler, aber sind schon ziemlich hochmütig geworden.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

Zocker134 schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich das spiel für 50 € und dann soll man noch Geld für irgendwelche bescheuerten items ausgeben, die Entwickler werden ja immer Geldgeiler, also ich mach da nicht mit und gebe doch nicht extra Geld dafür aus. Blizzard ist ein großer Entwickler, aber sind schon ziemlich hochmütig geworden.


 Bitte lies den Artikel - du hast das scheinbar völlig falsch verstanden.


----------



## dekkart (1. August 2011)

Ich hab übrigens grad im Radio einen Bericht über die Hungerkatastrophe in Afrika gehört. Ich weiß auch überhaupt nicht, wieso ich gerade irgendwie den Drang verspürt habe, sone OT-Meldung hier abzulassen...


----------



## MusicMan1992 (1. August 2011)

Zocker134 schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich das spiel für 50 € und dann soll man noch Geld für irgendwelche bescheuerten items ausgeben, die Entwickler werden ja immer Geldgeiler, also ich mach da nicht mit und gebe doch nicht extra Geld dafür aus. Blizzard ist ein großer Entwickler, aber sind schon ziemlich hochmütig geworden.


 
Da zwingt dich doch keiner zu, außerdem ist das Spiel nicht mit einem scheinbar kostenlosen MMORPG zu vergleichen, wo man dann 10 Euro ausgeben muss, nur um das Aussehen seines Spielcharakter zu verändern.
Außerdem: Wer sich dazu entschließt, für Geld Items zu kaufen, tut das auch, egal, ob Ingame oder auf einer anderen Internet-Seite. Und ich denke mal, dass das drastisch die Anzahl der Bots reduzieren wird, die ebenfalls Items für Geld verkaufen.

Ich finde es eine großartige Idee, ich werde mir zwar selber nichts für echtes Geld kaufen, aber das Auktionshaus an sich ist eine sehr gute Neuerung (für Diablo-Verhältnisse).


Edit:



			
				kornhill schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Transaktionen über Drittanbieter und Goldselling Spammer sind damit Vergangenheit. Man wird also nicht alle Naselang angeschrieben ob man Gold kaufen will, [...]



Das *hoffe* ich auch...


----------



## Namuraz (1. August 2011)

Das wird arbeitslose Diablo III-süchtige Menschen auch noch in den finanziellen Ruin treiben...


----------



## autumnSkies (1. August 2011)

Namuraz schrieb:


> Das wird arbeitslose Diablo III-süchtige Menschen auch noch in den finanziellen Ruin treiben...


Naja, die wohl eher in den Wohlstand.


----------



## Namuraz (1. August 2011)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Naja, die wohl eher in den Wohlstand.


 Ach mist... 

Könntest sogar recht haben


----------



## Nihiletex (1. August 2011)

Finde die Idee gut. Klar wird es Leute geben die sich eine tolle Ausrüstung zusammenkaufen. Aber das gab es in D2 auch, nur mit dem Unterschied das man da auf einen eher kleinen Markt und teilweise "seltsame" Unternehmen zurückgegriffen hat.
Hier kann nun *jeder* der Millionen Spieler seinen Kram anbieten. Das erhöht erheblich das Angebot und sorgt für niedrige Preise. Das nebenbei der Markt für Item oder Goldshops ausgetrocknet wird im Tausch gegen ein zentrales Spiel eigenes System ist da ein positiver Effekt.
Ob ich die E-Balance nutzen werde um mal wieder einen Monat WoW zu spielen weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich aber mal was Glück habe und ein paar Items für 5$ im Monat verkaufen kann werde ich das sicher machen, da holt man den Kaufpreis wieder raus.
Selbst zusätzliches Geld ausgeben werde ich wohl nicht, ist mir egal wenn ich dann beim Bossrun ein paar Schadenspunkte weniger mache.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (1. August 2011)

Zocker134 schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich das spiel für 50 € und dann soll man noch Geld für irgendwelche bescheuerten items ausgeben, die Entwickler werden ja immer Geldgeiler, also ich mach da nicht mit und gebe doch nicht extra Geld dafür aus. Blizzard ist ein großer Entwickler, aber sind schon ziemlich hochmütig geworden.



Ist ja so nicht richtig, das AH ist kein Itemshop, sondern eine Handelsplattform zwischen Spielern. Du wirst die Items sicherlich wie auch damals zu Diablo 2 zeiten zu extrem überzogenen Preisen in Ingame Währung zu kaufen bekommen. Nur hast Du jetzt halt die alternative halt n paar Euro zu löhnen statt Stundenlang Gold oder Tauschbare Items zu farmen. Solang es keinen Shop gibt, ist die Methode ansich ok finde ich. Die Spieler machen die Preise, nicht Blizzard/Activision. Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, es gibt/bag genug Leute die Ihr Gold oder Items bei Ebay kaufen, nun ist es wenigstens sicher das man sein Item bekommt, es verstößt gegen keine AGB´s...

Nutzen muss man es nicht, ich sehe auch keinen direkten Vorteil für Leute die Geld ausgeben....denn Ingame Währung muss man sich auch erstmal erspielen....und solang keine Exp Boosts oder so nen Crap kommt ist es ansich nicht schlecht..


----------



## Goldmann (1. August 2011)

Die "China-Farmer" reiben sich die Hände. Blizzard Kapituliert.


----------



## Angeldust (1. August 2011)

Hab mir schon 2 Wochen Andalusien durch WoW-Gold verdient  Man kommt da schnell in Größenordnungen die recht heftig sind.

Was ich bedenklich finde ist dass Blizz bei dem Cash-Out auch nochmal die Hand aufhalten will. Sprch wer sich Geld auszahlen lassen möchte, darf dann x % an Blizz löhnen. Wieviel ist noch nicht bekannt aber denke genau das ist der Hauptgrund.

Die E-Balance ist doch uninteressant, da man eh kaum etwas damit anstellen kann außer WoW zu zahlen.


----------



## TwoSnake (1. August 2011)

Das hört sich alles so gut an!


----------



## N7ghty (1. August 2011)

Goldmann schrieb:


> Die "China-Farmer" reiben sich die Hände. Blizzard Kapituliert.


 Nein, tun sie tendenziell eher nicht. Betrachte doch mal die Angebot und Nachfrage Kurve:
Bei WoW gibt es eine gewisse Nachfrage, das Angebot kommt nur von den Chinafarmern, also relativ gering.
Bei D3 nun gibt es etwa dieselbe Nachfrage, vielleicht ein wenig höher, aber das Angebot ist wesentlich höher.
Dadurch gibt es niedrigere Preise, wodurch sich das ganze für die Chinafarmer nicht mehr lohnen dürfte.
Soviel zur Theorie


----------



## Angeldust (1. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie tendenziell eher nicht. Betrachte doch mal die Angebot und Nachfrage Kurve:
> Bei WoW gibt es eine gewisse Nachfrage, das Angebot kommt nur von den Chinafarmern, also relativ gering.
> Bei D3 nun gibt es etwa dieselbe Nachfrage, vielleicht ein wenig höher, aber das Angebot ist wesentlich höher.
> Dadurch gibt es niedrigere Preise, wodurch sich das ganze für die Chinafarmer nicht mehr lohnen dürfte.
> Soviel zur Theorie


 
Denke mal Angebots und Nachfragekurven bzw. Elastizitäten im Vorhinein zu prgonostizieren ist gewagt. Nicht mal Blizzard ist so optimistisch sowas einschätzen zu wollen^^


----------



## gammelbude (1. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Hab mir schon 2 Wochen Andalusien durch WoW-Gold verdient  Man kommt da schnell in Größenordnungen die recht heftig sind.


 Ich hoffe das floss auch alles anständig in die Steuererklärung mit ein


----------



## Angeldust (1. August 2011)

Ja natürlich... Einnahmen aus illegalen Quellen kommen immer in die Erklärung^^


----------



## Goldbaersche (1. August 2011)

Juhu das Spiel Gold wird nix wert sein, da man es sich auch mit echtem Geld kaufen kann! So ein Quatsch von wegen Gleichheit etc...


----------



## Chronik (1. August 2011)

Was für eine Aussage: "Wenn wir es nicht tun, tut's jemand anderes"
Naja geht auch das handeln Item gegen Item oder nur gegen "Echt-Geld"


----------



## fatal-illusion (1. August 2011)

*seufz* Ich glaube, ich werde zu alt für die modernen Spiele....hat mich die Entwicklung bei Diablo 2 nach 1.09 schon gestört (Classic HC bezogen), wird mir fast schon übel, was ich hier alles les über Diablo 3. Was davon jetzt zu 100% stimmt oder auch nicht, lässt sich wohl noch nicht so ganz sagen, aber dennoch: Die Tendenz lässt mir persönlich kaum noch Hoffnung auf ein Diablo im klassischen Sinne.

Kurz nach der Ankündigung bzw. den ersten Bildern etc...war D3 für mich noch ein Fixkauf (die bunte Grafik störte mich dabei weniger...), doch mittlerweile seh ich mehr und mehr ein WoW-Lite vor mir. Onlinezwang und Auktionshaus in der Form (dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob MICH jmd dazu zwingt es zu nutzen oder nicht, die Anwesenheit dessen langt für mich schon), sind für mich die K.O. Kriterien schlechthin. Aber wahrscheinlich ist man nur altmodisch und spiessig, wenn man nicht jedem Trend nachläuft...

All Jenen, die sich dadurch den Spaß nicht verderben lassen, wünsche ich genau diesen mit D3 

so long


----------



## Spruso (1. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie tendenziell eher nicht. Betrachte doch mal die Angebot und Nachfrage Kurve:
> Bei WoW gibt es eine gewisse Nachfrage, das Angebot kommt nur von den Chinafarmern, also relativ gering.
> Bei D3 nun gibt es etwa dieselbe Nachfrage, vielleicht ein wenig höher, aber das Angebot ist wesentlich höher.
> Dadurch gibt es niedrigere Preise, wodurch sich das ganze für die Chinafarmer nicht mehr lohnen dürfte.
> Soviel zur Theorie


 


Angeldust schrieb:


> Denke mal Angebots und Nachfragekurven bzw. Elastizitäten im Vorhinein zu prgonostizieren ist gewagt. Nicht mal Blizzard ist so optimistisch sowas einschätzen zu wollen^^



Zumal er von der Annahme ausgeht, dass die Spieler in der Mehrheit sein werden. Da aber die Hürde für Goldseller damit komplett gefallen ist, werden auch darauf spezialisierte Unternehmen wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen und die Mehrzahl an anbietenden Spielern gleich wieder mit ihrer Quasi-Monopolstellung überrennen. 
Da "normale" Spieler nie so lange farmen können werden, wie die Goldanbieter, werden sie auch nicht so tief mit dem Preis gehen können, weshalb sie auf kurze, oder lange Frist einfach aus dem Markt verdrängt werden werden.

Zusätzlich kommt hinzu, dass es ja einen Mindeswert für das Gold oder die Items gibt, da ja Blizzard eine Gebühr verlangt. Verkäufe in höhe dieser Gebühr oder darunter bedeuten schlicht einen Nullmarge, und das können sich höchstens die grossen Goldseller kurzfristig leisten, da normale Spieler ja nicht erst investieren oder gar drauflegen wollen, bevor sie etwas Profit sehen. Ergo haben die Goldseller hier sogar ein markttechnisch adäquates Mittel, Mitbewerber aus dem Mark zu drängen.

Blizzard (oder sollte ich eher sagen, Mr. Kotick) haben hier den Bogen endgültig überpannt. Und das Argument, "wenn wir es nicht tun, tut es jemand anderes" ist ja wohl absolut lächerlich. *Überspitzt* gesagt, da könnte ja Blizzard gleich eigene Goldfarmsklaven halten....hey, es tut ja sonst sowieso jemand anders

Mal sehen, ob sich das tatsächlich durchsetzen wird, oder ob da doch noch jemand einen Funken Verstand und Moral hat, und dem Ganzen einen Riegel vorschiebt...und sei es nur in einigen europäischen Ländern.

Und ja, es ist mir bewusst, dass diese Unternehmen Geld verdienen wollen, aber irgendwo muss doch mal Schluss sein, oder?


----------



## Boemund (1. August 2011)

Das ist eine unglaublich große Änderung am Spiel!

"Das Auktionshaus ist nur ein Angebot - Diablo 3 lässt sich auch ohne Auktionshaus zu 100% spielen und genießen"

Haha, von wegen. In Diablo 2 kam ich nie auf die Idee den Realwert von Gegenständen nachzuschaun, man musste schon gezielt online nach Angeboten suchen. Jetzt kann man der Info wieviel Euros jedes Teil wert ist wohl nicht mehr entfliehen und Viele werden sich überlegen ob sie jemals wieder ein nicht benötigtes Item an die Gruppe verschenken, wenn die Barauszahlung nur ein paar Klicks entfernt ist.

Der obige Satz stimmt nur dann, wenn nicht-HC-Charaktere auch die Option auf eine Echtgeld-freie Umgebung haben!

Wie kann man bitte annehmen, dass sich in einem Spiel, in dem die Charakterstärke immens von den Gegenständen abhängt, sich mit Items für echtes Geld nichts ändert?

Das Argument, dass Kaufwillige Spieler existieren, stimmt zwar, aber warum müssen da gleich Alle mit reingezogen werden?


----------



## lex23 (1. August 2011)

Kann mich fatal-illusion nur anschließen.
Ich kann zwar mit dem Online-Zwang leben, aber das Geldsystem macht Diablo für mich kaputt.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. August 2011)

Jetzt kassiert halt Blizzard die Auktionsgebühren und nicht ebay ... so what?


----------



## Malifurion (1. August 2011)

Mir ist das Rille. Ich hab immer nur Hardcore gespielt und werde auch in Diablo3 nur Hardcore spielen. Softcore ist nunmal was für Weicheier die entweder Angst vor Lags haben oder selbst das schon ohnehin superduper vereinfachte Diablo3 nicht kapieren. Und da ja im HC Modus das Echtgeld-Auktionshaus wegfällt, geht mir das am Hut vorbei. So wie in Diablo2, wird sich wohl auch der HC Modus noch als echte Spielercommunity herausstellen, wo jeder dem anderen irgendwo unter die Arme greift, blos nicht sterben - so die Divise. 
Und zum Auktionshaus: Das ein AH kommt, war definitiv schon sicher ; dass aber eines kommt, indem man mit echtem Geld bezahlen kann - das ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich will ja nichts sagen, Blizzard macht nen guten Job und außerdem geben sie es offen zu, dass sie von diesem Geschäftsmodell durchaus profitieren. Da sich aber bestimmt ein konkurenzlastiger Markt entwickeln wird, nimmt Blizz den Chinafarmern auf Lange frist sicher den Boden unter den Füßen weg. Und das ist bitter nötig, denn die sind wirklich nerviger als alles andere.


----------



## Nihiletex (1. August 2011)

Boemund schrieb:


> Das ist eine unglaublich große Änderung am Spiel!
> 
> "Das Auktionshaus ist nur ein Angebot - Diablo 3 lässt sich auch ohne Auktionshaus zu 100% spielen und genießen"
> 
> ...



Die Gegenstände die du in D2 verschenkt hast sind sowenig Wert das du sie, auf D3 bezogen, nicht in das Auktionshaus für echtes Geld stellen würdest. Stattdessen kommen sie in den Bereich der mit ingame Gold bezahlt wird oder sie werden (bei kleinen Beträgen) wieder verschenkt. Das man sich darüber aufregt das Spieler nun selber einsehen können wieviel Item X bringt kann nur von Leuten kommen die regelmässig Newbs über den Tisch gezogen haben.
D3 ist übrigens ein PvE Spiel ohne Bosse für die man einen Raid oder besonders ausgeklügelte Taktiken in einem stundenlangem Kampf braucht. Da ist es vollkommen Wurst ob der Char nun ein paar Schaden mehr oder weniger macht wenn es dir nur darum geht die Bosse legen zu können. Ein anderer Spieler ist vielleicht ne Minute eher fertig, aber inwiefern betrifft dich das? Du musst nie gegen ihn in irgendeiner Weise antreten.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. August 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ich hab immer nur Hardcore gespielt und werde auch in Diablo3 nur Hardcore spielen. Softcore ist nunmal was für Weicheier ....


LOL da hat wohl einer eine leicht masochistische Ader.


----------



## xMANIACx (1. August 2011)

Items gegen Echtgeld? 
Na da bin ich mal auf das Geschreie gespannt wenn es zum Ladderreset kommt (falls es sowas noch geben wird)


----------



## Shadow744 (1. August 2011)

Wahnsinn. 
Ein Echtgeld-Auktionshaus in Diablo 3 und ein (bald kommender) Marktplatz für Mods bei SC2 und bei beidem, verdient Blizzard kräftig mit.
Die 50 €, die sie für ein Spiel bekommen, scheinen nicht mehr auszureichen.


----------



## Boemund (1. August 2011)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Die Gegenstände die du in D2 verschenkt hast sind sowenig Wert das du sie, auf D3 bezogen, nicht in das Auktionshaus für echtes Geld stellen würdest. Stattdessen kommen sie in den Bereich der mit ingame Gold bezahlt wird oder sie werden (bei kleinen Beträgen) wieder verschenkt. Das man sich darüber aufregt das Spieler nun selber einsehen können wieviel Item X bringt kann nur von Leuten kommen die regelmässig Newbs über den Tisch gezogen haben.
> D3 ist übrigens ein PvE Spiel ohne Bosse für die man einen Raid oder besonders ausgeklügelte Taktiken in einem stundenlangem Kampf braucht. Da ist es vollkommen Wurst ob der Char nun ein paar Schaden mehr oder weniger macht wenn es dir nur darum geht die Bosse legen zu können. Ein anderer Spieler ist vielleicht ne Minute eher fertig, aber inwiefern betrifft dich das? Du musst nie gegen ihn in irgendeiner Weise antreten.


 
Mir gehts sicher nicht darum Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen. Kann mein Text so verstanden werden? Wenn ja dann will ich nochmal klarstellen, dass ich noch nie ein Item für Geld verkauft hab und das auch nicht vorhab.
Und was das alles mit Raidbossen zu tun haben soll erschliesst sich mir auch nicht.

In Diablo gehts nun mal darum Gegenstände zu sammeln, sich damit durch die Levels zu boxen und den Char zu optimieren. Findet man nichts vernünftiges für sich Tauscht man halt mit anderen Spielern auch evtl über das Auktionhaus.  Wenn jetzt Leute mit echtem Geld daherkommen ist es doch Logisch, dass die Nachfrage an geeigneten Items ansteigt, da aus dem AH sachen verschwinden ohne, dass wegen mangelnder Spielzeit der Käufer genug Items wiederum Angeboten werden.

Kurz: Das beste Zeug gibts nur noch für harte Währung und das Spiel wird sehr free2play ähnlich. Gefällt wohl so manchem, aber mir sicher nicht.


----------



## roym899 (1. August 2011)

Theoretisch ist es natürlich egal, da man genauso bei Ebay fertige Charaktere Items usw. kaufen kann.
Aber trotzdem stell ichs mir komisch vor nie zu wissen ob ein Spieler mit richtig guten Items sich diese auch verdient hat oder einfach 100€ für Items ausgegeben hat... mal schaun. Hoffentlich gibts auch nicht-HC echtgeld freie Server o.Ä.


----------



## reckonstar (1. August 2011)

Kapitulation vor den Gold-/Itemseller aus Asien. Blizzard kommt nicht gegen sie an, als stellt man sich auf ihre Seite und verdient mit.

Armutszeugnis! Grandios das Spiel vorbei am Spieler entwickelt <- Meine Meinung!


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2011)

Echtes Geld hat in einem Spiel, in dem es ums Spielen und Spass haben geht, einfach nichts verloren. Das wird das Problem, dass viele Menschen sich in solchen Online-Spielen asozial verhalten, doch nur noch mehr verstärken.


----------



## Zapzerap (1. August 2011)

-1 Käufer für D3


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2011)

hmmm, also wirklich intelligent wär´s ja gewesen, wenn man sich da doch mehr auf Protektionismus verlassen sollte und Preise deckelt und weniger auf Adams

ansonsten wäre es ein interesantes, Marktwirtschaftlisches Experiment zu sehen wie die Preise und das Angebot von Goldfarmern entwickeln, allerdings ist das Problem dass das Experimentierffeld Diablo 3 heißt

Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass die Auswirkungen keinesfalls so groß sein werden wie bei einem MMORPG


----------



## powermax90 (1. August 2011)

@Zapzerap,

keine zwingt dich auch nur 1 blick in das Auktionshaus zu werfen, was andere machen kann dir ja egal sein. Weils in GTA die möglihckeit gibt Nutten zu verge*** heißt das ja nicht das dus a) machst und du dir das Spiel genau wegen dem feature nicht kaufst.

Einfach sinnlos, davon wirds auch nicht besser. Einfach nicht nutzen dann hats den gleichen effekt wie nicht kaufen nur das man mit nichkaufen weniger spaß hat.

Und die möglichkeit durch zocken unbrauchbare items zu verkaufen für echtes geld, das würde mich auch locken.
Stell dir mal vor in WoW könnt man legal mit Euro einkaufen so 1000gold für 5€ oder so... da gäbds leute die damit ihr leben finanzieren XD


----------



## Oetzi83 (1. August 2011)

Hehe, da ja Blizzard angeblich nicht ins Auktionsgeschehen eingreift verstehe ich die feste Gebühr nicht. Denn diese gibt ja sozusagen vor wieviel Wert jeder beliebige Gegenstand hat. 

Denn wenn ich z.B. von einer Gebühr von 1 Cent ausgehe, kann ich das Item doch für 10 Cent verkaufen weil ich ja eh keine Ahnung hab was das Teil wert ist. 
"Und 9 Cent Gewinn is besser als nix und ich denk mal, dass die Items ja eh nicht so teuer sein werden da ja schon die Gebühren so klein sind."

Liegt die Gebühr aber z.B. bei 1 Euro werd ichs sicherlich nicht unter 5 Euro anbieten oder? "Kann ich ja verlangen bei DEN Gebühren uiuiui"

Die Gebühr müsste je nach Auktionspreis veranschlagt werden. Sonst ist ein gewisser Grundbetrag immer gegeben.

Selber würd ich nie Items für echtes Geld kaufen aber verkaufen evtl. schon. Die Trottel die das dann kaufen sind selbst schuld. 
Wenn keiner was für echtes Geld kauft wird das Auktionshaus wohl schnell zum Schuss nach hinten und Blizzard kann die Server nicht mehr bezahlen und das Ende vom Lied ist das Abschalten von Diablo 3. ^^
Ist auch nicht so schlimm. 
Gibt auch noch andere gute Spiele.


----------



## powermax90 (1. August 2011)

add:

ist ja auch nicht so das man hier über DLCs redet oder unfaire boni. Man braucht das einfach nicht um das spiel ganz normal zu spielen ... wers nutzen will tuts wer nicht solls lassen... mein gott.

Kleinscheißerei hoch3


----------



## Aquetas83 (1. August 2011)

Tut mir leid viel hier zu entäuchen aber dieses art von Auktionshaus ist NICHT Neu ! Entweder ist Blizzard absolut uninformiert oder sie versuchen was für sich als NEU zu beanspruchen ! Das MMorpg Rohan hat schon ca 1,5 bis 2 Jahre diese Art von Auktionshaus wo man auch alle Items + Charaktere für echt Geld oder Ingame Währung kaufen oder Verkaufen kann !


----------



## MusicMan1992 (1. August 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht, was hier alle so rummeckern, mich haben Bots, die Werbung gemacht haben, immer mehr genervt, als Leute mit gutem Equip, ob es jetzt gekauft ist oder nicht, mir war/ist das egal. Außerdem bringt das beste Equip kaum was, wenn man nicht mit umgehen kann.


----------



## anjuna80 (1. August 2011)

Die Idee finde ich gut, auch wenn ich sie höchstens zum Verkauf von Gegenständen nutzen werde. Richtige Diablo-Spieler kaufen sich doch keine Sets oder ultraseltene Items zusammen


----------



## MusicMan1992 (1. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich gut, auch wenn ich sie höchstens zum Verkauf von Gegenständen nutzen werde. Richtige Diablo-Spieler kaufen sich doch keine Sets oder ultraseltene Items zusammen


 
Werd ich auch so machen, hab ich so auch schon oft gesehen. Was sagt uns das also? Im AH werden nur Items angeboten, aber keiner will was kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2011)

Ich finde eine auch seitens des Publishers "legalisierte" Platform viel besser als wenn das ganze ggf. in grauen Kanälen abläuft. Die Spieler, die sich ihre Items nur erarbeiten wollen, (so wie ich) werden das auch weiterhin tun, und diejenigen, die meinen, sich etwas kaufen zu "müssen", würden es so oder so machen. und in Grenzfälllen wird vlt. dann doch mal einer was kaufen, der es an sich nicht vorhatte, zB wenn man echt seit Wochen mit einem Set rumläuft, bei dem halt noch EIN Item fehlt - wenn dann keiner tauschen will, geht es halt vlt. nicht anders... ^^ 

Ich hoffe nur inständig, dass es wirklich nur eine Art "Tauschbörse" ist, bei dem Leute das, was sie mal gefunden haben oder nicht mehr brauchen, verkaufen können und es nicht zu einem Shop wird, bei dem dann auch vom Publisher selbst Dinge verkauft werden, die man NUR durch kauf bekommen kann, noch schlimmer: nur wenn man solche Items kauft, kann man mithalten. Das wäre nämlich echt teuflischer Mist...  aber es scheint ja nicht geplant zu sein _"Alle Items, alle Erfolge, alle Inhalte lassen sich normal erspielen, so wie man es von Diablo 2 kennt. Und natürlich dürfen Spieler auch direkt ihre Gegenstände untereinander austauschen"_


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. August 2011)

Zusammenfassung 

1 .item shop für real money 
2. always on kopierschutz
3. keine talentpunkte / kein skilltree 
4. begrenzte charakterslots 
5. und die kindische comic grafik

Alles Gründe warum ich Diablo 3 NICHT KAUFEN! werde. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die ganzen fanboys das noch schön reden wollen..


----------



## Oetzi83 (2. August 2011)

Blizzard sagt dass sie selber keine Items anbieten werden, aber so richtig glauben tu ich das nicht. 
Jeder Blizzard-Mitarbeiter kann sich doch mal eben schnell nen anonymen Avatar erstellen und sehr sehr seltene Items erzeugen um das Auktionshaus ein wenig anzukurbeln. 
Das nennt sich dann Gewinnsteigerung. ^^

Also ich kauf mir D3 auf jedenfall und werd mir alles selbst erspielen oder mal gegen Gold was kaufen. Aber Echtgeld, no way. 
Das Problem ist ja, selbst wenn man sagt "man ach sch... drauf ich kauf das jetzt" kann es beim nächsten Patch schon wieder low sein.
Ach muss jeder selber wissen. ^^


----------



## Maverick1980 (2. August 2011)

Ich finde es scheiße. Ich denke das es in dem spiel wieder dann darauf hinausläuft, wenn man Real money investiert  kommt man in dem Spiel schnell weiter.
Kaufst du nichst bist du ein noob und wirst ausgestoßen. 
Und davon mal abgesehen ist das wieder ein guter grund Papa's EC Karte zu klauen um sich irgendwelche Item's zu kaufen , von denen man im endefekt nichts haben wird .


----------



## Atkins (2. August 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass wahrscheinlich die richtig guten Items nurnoch im Echtgeld-Auktionshaus zu kaufen sein werden.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (2. August 2011)

Ich werde es mir nicht mehr vorbestellen. Denn...



Atkins schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass wahrscheinlich die richtig guten Items nurnoch im Echtgeld-Auktionshaus zu kaufen sein werden.


 
... falls das der Fall sein wird, werde ich es mir unter keinen Umständen kaufen, erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken. Vielleicht kriegen sie ja auch noch die Kurve mit dem Skilltree, das hat mich sogar schon fast vom Kauf abgeschreckt.


----------



## Vordack (2. August 2011)

Atkins schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass wahrscheinlich die richtig guten Items nurnoch im Echtgeld-Auktionshaus zu kaufen sein werden.


 
Nicht wenn man sie selber findet 

Aber hier geht das gejammer wieder los bloss damit man etwas zu jammern hat, kommt es mit vor. Echtgeld Auktionhäuser gibt es schon lange (ebay). Nur weil sie bis dato nicht ins Spiel eingebunden waren bedeutet dass nicht dass es sie nicht gab und nicht genutzt wurden. Das Blizzard von ihrem Kuchen etwas abhaben möchte evrstehe ich nur zu gut. 

Im Endeffekt ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob er dass Angebot nutzt oder nicht, genau wie es in der Vergangenheit auch war. Der einzige Unterschied ist doch der dass man sich jetzt nicht mehr ausloggen muss um zu sehen was es gibt  

Okay, ich habe auch noch nie Echtgeld in Items investiert (halt, ich glaub ich hab 1 x 5 Euro oder so in BF Heroes investiert^^) und das Auktionshaus interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Ist mir doch egal wenn andere Leute ihr Geld in Items inverstieren wollen.


----------



## aycaramba (2. August 2011)

echt ein schrott was pardo von sich gibt. der kopierschutz ist wahrscheinlich der hauptgrund, wieso der online zwang eingeführt wird. das argument, dass man als single player einen neuen char anlegen müsste, um online zu spiele, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. wenn mir das vor spielbeginn gesagt wird, kann ich mich richtig entscheiden. und wenn ich single player spiele, vor welchem cheaten will mich blizzard da schützen? ich finde es eine schlechte angwohnheit eine internet verbindung vorauszusetzen. nicht jeder will rund um die uhr online sein und nachverfolgt werden.


----------



## mar1k (2. August 2011)

aycaramba schrieb:


> der kopierschutz ist wahrscheinlich der hauptgrund, wieso der online zwang eingeführt wird.


Blödsinn, der Onlinezwang wird eingeführt damit ja keiner an Items durch Mods (sei es nun eine Art Godmode oder vllt Community-Content mit neuen Items) rankommt, denn so kann Blizzard solches vorgehen mit Onlinebetrug gleichsetzen (Es gibt ja keine offline Charaktere). Blizzard will sich also Items bezahlen lassen, die man sonst durch eine Mod gekriegt hätte und niemanden damit stören würde indem sie das "Stören" durch Onlinezwang einbauen.


----------



## MaLic3 (2. August 2011)

Welcher halbwegs integere Mensch, macht denn so einen Sch... mit?!


----------



## moetown83 (2. August 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe,warum werden die Transaktionen anonym ablaufen und ohne userbewertung?So könnte die Community nämlich wirklich gegen die Chinafarmer vorgehen - indem die Leute bei diesen Idioten einfach nichts kaufen.Ich sehs schon kommen,die werden den Markt wieder mit seltenen Items überschwemmen,so dass es gar nichts Besonderes mehr ist,wenn man mal ein tolles Unique findet.

Irgendwie bin ich auf Diablo3 aber gar nicht so heiß wie damals bei Diablo 2.Mag daran liegen,dass mir der Grafikstil irgendwie nicht so gefällt.Zu bunt und irgendwie nicht diablomäßig...


----------



## Skyler93 (2. August 2011)

Natürlich werden die richtig guten items nicht im Aktionshaus ersteigerbar werden, erstmal muss ja bei den Spielern die Sucht geweckt werden, diese Items kommen dann mit nem Patch nach *Rumtroll*


----------



## watie (2. August 2011)

ich denke mal das führt zu ner mega bot schwemme ka warum da keiner von euch drauf kommt aber genau wie bei den viren sind auch bei den spielehacks die guten betrüger immer nen schritt vor der ''polizei'' zumal blizz ja jetzt an jedem bot mit verdient...
infolge dessen wird es unendlich viel crap zeugs im goldah geben da die chinafarmer die 1 cent beträge dann einfach ansparen in form von gold bis es genug ist um gegen geld verkaufbare items(wenns die noch gibt^^) aus dem normalen ah zu kaufen und zu gold zu machen (oder wird das nicht gehen?) falls ja würden nämlich alle gamer in s**** untergehen^^
falls das nicht geht wirds drauf ankommen ob die farmer aus solchen items noch iwi profit schlagen können oder sie direckt wegschmeissen
und ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das einer von euch wenn nach nem halben jahr oderso endlich das ultra mega item dropt es dann für 10 oder 20 € verkauft im gegenteil auf dauer werden dann doch sehr viele kaufen zumal davon auszugehen ist das immer beim spiel start erstmal ingame ah werbung kommt...
irgendwie erbärmlich das  blizz son dreck macht
ok mir ist das egal hab d2 nur mal angezockt und werd mir d3 eh nicht holen aber daran werden viele existenzen zerbrechen da die leute zeit bzw geld verschwenden und so oderso irgendwann hartz4 beziehen und überschuldet sind (damit mein ich natürlich die extrem fälle die drastich zunehemn werden weil ihr ''gott'' den handel jetzt nicht mehr verbietetwas mir dann schon für die leute und ihre familien leid tut auch wenn sie selbst schuld sind)


----------



## NineEleven (2. August 2011)

hm...das trübt die Freude darauf ganz schön.....schon das "immer online" ist nervig.....aber dass es nicht mehr so einfach und unkompilziert wie bei D2 sein wird, kann man nicht mehr erwarten....leider


----------



## TheChicky (2. August 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung
> 
> 1 .item shop für real money
> 2. always on kopierschutz
> ...



Jeder der eine andere Meinung als du hat ist also ein Fanboy... super Gesprächsgrundlage


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Jeder der eine andere Meinung als du hat ist also ein Fanboy... super Gesprächsgrundlage



meanwhile at activision blizzard

‪mr krabs money song deutsch‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## GeminiApe (4. August 2011)

Ich hatte Diablo 1 gespielt, ich hatte Diablo 2 gespielt und nun das!! 
D3 steht schon seit längerem in den Verkaufscharts und nun kommen Details zu Tage die keiner erwartet hätte. Ich hätte mir dieses Spiel fast vorbestellt und leide jetzt mit denen die es gemacht hatten. 
Ich sag nur eins ABBESTELLEN, STORNIEREN und auf die DEMO warten!! Stetiger Onlinezwang und vor allem hart verdientes Geld gegen virtuelle Schwerter und Knüppel zu tauschen ist der purer IRRSINN! 
Das verändertet Talentsystem setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf, was für ein Sch....  !!


----------



## Tut_Ench (4. August 2011)

GeminiApe schrieb:


> Ich hatte Diablo 1 gespielt, ich hatte Diablo 2 gespielt und nun das!!
> D3 steht schon seit längerem in den Verkaufscharts und nun kommen Details zu Tage die keiner erwartet hätte. Ich hätte mir dieses Spiel fast vorbestellt und leide jetzt mit denen die es gemacht hatten.
> Ich sag nur eins ABBESTELLEN, STORNIEREN und auf die DEMO warten!! Stetiger Onlinezwang und vor allem hart verdientes Geld gegen virtuelle Schwerter und Knüppel zu tauschen ist der purer IRRSINN!
> Das verändertet Talentsystem setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf, was für ein Sch....  !!


 
Wach mal bitte auf, auch in Diablo 1 und 2 wurde bares Geld gegen virtuelle Gegenstände getauscht, nur da wurde es nicht in  einem schön designten Auktionshaus getan, sondern über die Webseiten von irgendwelchen Drittanbietern oder von Spieler zu Spieler getan.
Was gibts gegen stetigen Onlinezwang einzuwenden? Diejenigen, die wirklich Diablo gespielt haben und an dem Spiel interessiert waren haben sowieso zu 100% online gespielt, ob irgendeinem Casual, der einmal die Stor durchspielt und es danach bis zum Addon nichtmehr anguckt der Onlinezwang nicht passt interessiert keine Sau. ^^


----------



## Oetzi83 (5. August 2011)

Diablo 2 war im offline Modus einfach nur Mist. Items die es im Battle.net schon ewig gab hat man als "Laie" am heimischen PC nie zu sehen bekommen. Alles selber farmen? 
Unmöglich!
Dafür gab es dann Tradeseiten/channel wo man mit anderen Spielern Sachen gegen Runen oder andere Items tauschen konnte. 
Auf Idee Items zu kaufen bin ich nie gekommen. 
Es war mir zwar bekannt aber 1. zu unsicher und 2. bei den ganzen Hackern weiß man doch nie ob das schöne Runenwortitem nach 24h einfach verpufft.

Leute die in Diablo3 was kaufen wollen sind nun besser geschützt.
Und wer nichts kaufen will, muss es ja auch nicht tun.


----------



## Oetzi83 (5. August 2011)

Achso und 3. weil mir für virtuelle Gegenstände das Geld zu schade ist. ^^


----------



## Deewee (5. August 2011)

Also mir ist diese Lösung auf jedenfall 1000x lieber als Monatliche Gebühren.
Man KANN es nutzen, MUSS aber nicht.. ich versteh euer Problem nicht.

Und an die Leute die Blizzard vorwerfen Geldgeil zu sein:
Stellt euch mal vor Ihr schmeisst ein Produkt auf den Markt, und irgendwelche drittanbieter in Hinterostasien (die man auf rechtlichem Wege nicht zu packen kriegt) verdienen sich ne Goldene Nase damit während ihr gerade mal 50 Euro fürs eigentliche Spiel bekommt... es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard da einen Riegel vorschiebt, und es ist richtig, mutig und gut so.

Ich bin es so leid von den Parasiten in Game permanent belästigt zu werden, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen.
Und das hat jetzt dank des neuen Systems ein Ende.


----------



## Spruso (6. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin es so leid von den Parasiten in Game permanent belästigt zu werden, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen.
> Und das hat jetzt dank des neuen Systems ein Ende.



Das würde ich jetzt aber mal nicht unterschreiben. Du wirst nun im Chat einfach statt "Gold for only 20$ at www.wirzockeneuchab.com" den Satz "Gold for only 20$ in [this auction]" lesen, wobei [this auction] gleich der Direktlink ins Blizz-Bargeld-Auktionshaus sein wird.
Weniger Goldspammer wird es aber zu 100% nicht geben...eher noch mehr.


----------



## Deewee (6. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt aber mal nicht unterschreiben. Du wirst nun im Chat einfach statt "Gold for only 20$ at www.wirzockeneuchab.com" den Satz "Gold for only 20$ in [this auction]" lesen, wobei [this auction] gleich der Direktlink ins Blizz-Bargeld-Auktionshaus sein wird.
> Weniger Goldspammer wird es aber zu 100% nicht geben...eher noch mehr.


 
Ja na klar, ganz verschwinden wird der spam nicht... es wird wahrscheinlich auch noch powerleveling angeboten werden, das machen die chinafarmer ja auch.
Aber trotzdem, ich denke im grossen und ganzen wird der spam massiv abnehmen, weil ganz einfach viel weniger leute drauf anspringen werden.
gold/items etc wirst du tausendfach im AH kriegen, da juckt dich so eine spam meldung nicht die bohne, sprich das spammen bleibt fruchtlos.


----------



## Spruso (6. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Ja na klar, ganz verschwinden wird der spam nicht... es wird wahrscheinlich auch noch powerleveling angeboten werden, das machen die chinafarmer ja auch.
> Aber trotzdem, ich denke im grossen und ganzen wird der spam massiv abnehmen, weil ganz einfach viel weniger leute drauf anspringen werden.
> gold/items etc wirst du tausendfach im AH kriegen, da juckt dich so eine spam meldung nicht die bohne, sprich das spammen bleibt fruchtlos.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu, sofern sich die Spieler in der Überzahl befinden werden. Leider kann wohl noch niemand voraussehen, wie sich das Angebot zwischen Spielern und Goldfarmern aufteilen wird. Sobald aber Letztere in der Überzahl sind, können sie den Preis massiv drücken und so für normale Spieler das Anbieten im AH (speziell bedingt durch die Gebühr, welche Blizzard verlangt) gänzlich unattraktiv machen. Dann hast du zwar viele Items im AH, aber gekauft werden trotzdem nur die Angebote der Goldfarmer, denn wer gibt schon gerne unnötig mehr Geld aus. Ergo wird sich auch das Spammen wieder für sie lohnen. Aber man wird sehen. Ich hoffe es für diejenigen, die es spielen werden, dass sich das nicht als Schuss nach Hinten erweist.
Ich werde es zwar nicht Spielen, aber ich bin wirklich auf die Signalwirkung gespannt, die diese Idee auf die restliche Spielebranche haben wird.


----------



## Deewee (7. August 2011)

Einfach mal abwarten, ich vertraue da ganz auf Blizzard. Die werden das schon regeln


----------



## dalaii (7. August 2011)

Am Anfang dachte ich es wäre das Ende von DIablo,
dann ahbe ich berichte darüber gelesen und fand es o.k.
und zur zeit denke ich wieder: der Tod für D3...

Wenn China Farmer da mitmischen dürfen,
wird es wie in DIablo 2 enden. Für gute items muss man mehrere Wochen spielen,
oder man kauft sie für 1,99€ bei Ebay.
Wieso dann nciht den ganzen Chars als Komplettpaket für 20 euro kaufen ?
Die Frage ist doch: Wo bleibt dann der Spielspaß ?
Angeblich soll man ja auch Charaktere kaufen können.
Wieso dann über Monate hochleveln, wenn ich einen für 20 Euro kaufen kann.
Und ich bete für Blizzard, dass es keine Dupes geben wird.
SObald das möglich ist, und das kaufen dieser legal für ein paar cent möglich ist,
ist es zu Ende.

Zum Glück gibt es dieses Auktionshaus nciht im Hardcore Modus!
Bei D2 habe ich auch ausschluießlich HC gezockt. Es macht ienfach mehr Spaß. Daher hoff eich auf einen höheren Anteil an HC Zocker. Außerdem zahlen die SC Spieler über das AH unsere monatlichen Updates und Wartung.

Perfekt (Für HC SPieler


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. August 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Items gegen Echtgeld?
> Na da bin ich mal auf das Geschreie gespannt wenn es zum Ladderreset kommt (falls es sowas noch geben wird)



Oder auf nen Monster-Hack von anonymus und Co. :o
Da kann schon mal ein kleines Vermögen draufgehen, wenn der Item-Handel mit Echt-Geld floriert. Hier ein Euro, dort ein Euro, ausgeben geht doch so schnell ...


----------



## Chinis (10. August 2011)

Also wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe, das heißt durch die Levels ich sammle viel Items und dann die  welche ich nicht brauche kann ich in AH reinstellen und verkaufen. Aber dann kommt frage ob ich dass Geld ausgezahlt kriege, oder das Geld kann ich nur noch intern in AH nutzen. Hab ich richtig verstanden?


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (11. August 2011)

"Wenn wir es nicht tun, tut's jemand anderes"

Sagte der Mensch ohne Moral und Gewissen!


Hey easy.. Wenn nicht ich Bomben entwickel, dann machts ein anderer.. 
Und wenn wir shcon dabei sind, wenn nicht wir Profit durch Kriege machen, tuts ein anderer..
Also lasst doch gleich Organhandel und Menschenhandel einführen, denn auch dafür finden sich leute.

Grund, es auch zu tun?


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2011)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> "Wenn wir es nicht tun, tut's jemand anderes"
> 
> Sagte der Mensch ohne Moral und Gewissen!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist nicht Dein ernst oder?

Bitte sag mir daß Du das nicht wirklich als Argumentation benutzen willst, Bomben und Organhandel mit Versteigerungen zu vergleichen...

Schon mal die Begriffe legal und illegal und menschenverachtend gehört und überlegt was sie bedeuten?


----------

